# Does your Maltese talk?



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Gigi is a talker. She will make these cooing type sounds all the time. The first time I thought something was wrong with her. Sometimes the sounds are low, other times high especially when it's breakfast or dinner time. She tells me when it's time for a walk too.
Do any of your babies talk? I think it's adorable.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, all four of mine talk and they are very bossy:w00t:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle is very talkative. Barks and other little sounds. She knows all the food words and mumbles something, she also knows when its time to go to bed and barks and dances. Petey talks when he sees his food dish and goes "EEEE" he does the same when he is going for a walk or ride in the car but is much more animated. Don't you just love them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh yea! Both of them! Sissy is very demanding when it's time to eat.And she calle me Mama!
Riley has many voices depending on his mood.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

When penny yawns she makes this high pitched "hello" and it's always in the sound of a question. "Hello??" it's adorable! She has caught on to how cute I think this is and she will actually make herself yawn when begging for treats now! Cute little munchkin


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo is a talker too. He also alerts our guard house when we go on the golf cart ride for his daily treat. If they don't come out fast enough, he will remind him he is there. LOL


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

No, but she sure can bark!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie is my talker, first she barks and then makes these little funny noises, she does it every time, we laugh it's so cute:wub:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow, I getting jealous about this.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

lynda said:


> Yes, all four of mine talk and they are very bossy:w00t:


I know. Gigi is a little bossy boots also. She has been with us for almost a year and has completely taken over. She gets into just about everything but she has to have me in her vision all the time.

This talking of her's just cracks me up. It's so darn cute. 
They are such smart little dogs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh yes...most definitely! 
She has her very own vocabulary and can be quite vocal at times.

She has a very distinctive, high pitch "I want to go bark". Different from her deep and throaty "who is that?"bark. 
Then she has a persuasive throaty growley sound when she wants to play or wants to be picked up.

Her vet always says, he believes that she knows how to purr :w00t:! I asked him one time does she think she's a cat...he replied, "Definitely not! She just doesn't think she is a dog!":HistericalSmiley:

I love this girl to pieces :wub:


----------

